# Who doesn't love Victor Borge?



## WolfAlphaX (May 7, 2012)

Victor Borge is awesome. Not only was he a great pianist and conductor he was HILARIOUS! Come on who doesnt love him? Sad that he died though.
For those who haven't watched him though look at this. (If it works. I'm kid of new at this)



And this




What the hell. Even if you have watched it watch it again!

WolfAlphaX


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha! :lol: Victor Borge is indeed very funny.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Victor Borge was one of the great entertainers.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My senior class trip, in the spring of 1955 to New York City, included seeing Borge's one man show. I had heard most of the routines on LP, but watching him made it all new again.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Victor Borge was an absolutely amazing artist. Yes, he was a comedian of fine humour, a great musician, an actor, an artist in all the sense of the word.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I think you must have to have been there. 

I found the 'page turner' sketch painfully unfunny. After all, any competent pianist would know this repertoire by heart, so the premise of the joke is sunk. (The punctuation sketch was very droll the last time I heard it.)


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Have to say that I find Victor entertaining, in small doses. A nice light relief.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I think you must have to have been there.
> 
> I found the 'page turner' sketch painfully unfunny. After all, any competent pianist would know this repertoire by heart, so the premise of the joke is sunk. (The punctuation sketch was very droll the last time I heard it.)


Interesting, _JM_; what's your general take on Monty Python?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> After all, any competent pianist would know this repertoire by heart, so the premise of the joke is sunk. (The punctuation sketch was very droll the last time I heard it.)


En fait, the premise of the joke remains in tact, as we are supposed to use that knowledge to deduce that he is an _incompetent_ pianist.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Best one of all 






Mozart got burned the most


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I think you must have to have been there.
> 
> I found the 'page turner' sketch painfully unfunny. After all, any competent pianist would know this repertoire by heart, so the premise of the joke is sunk. (The punctuation sketch was very droll the last time I heard it.)


OP got his answer.

*Thread closed.
*

I'd be an awesome moderator.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Really like his stuff. His _Caught in the Act _album, a live performance, is a classic. I like how he asks for audience's suggestions of what to play, and plays all manner of tunes jumbled up, from_ Un bel di _to_ How much is that doggy in the window_? Hilarious, a bit of a prototype to polystylism to come later in post-modern style/era. He also does a skit called_ A Mozart Opera by Borge_, where all the plot and musical cliches of Mozart are laid bare. No sacred cows for this guy, but he does it lovingly, not with malice.

He was unique. A Danish pianist, came to USA before World War II (about that time, I think?), and could hardly speak English and had little money. Instead of trying to become one pianist among the hundreds in that country, he combined it with humour. It sums up the American dream a bit, I think. His appearances on _Sesame Street _and with Jim Henson's _Muppets _are memorable to me and many people of my generation.


----------



## WolfAlphaX (May 7, 2012)




----------

